# batea



## Gregorio Delsol

Hola, amigos, deseo que alguien me diga qué significa (batea) en cuanto a la construcción o la decoración de la casa.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Gregorio! Estas son las definiciones de la Rae:
batea. 
 (Del ár. hisp. *baṭíḥa, y este del ár. clás. baṭīḥah, lugar llano). 
 1. f. Bandeja o azafate, normalmente de madera o con pajas sentadas sobre la madera. 
 2. f. bandeja (ǁ pieza para servir). 
 3. f. dornajo (ǁ especie de artesa). 
 4. f. Recipiente de forma normalmente cúbica que se usa para el lavado de minerales. 
 5. f. Embarcación en forma de artesa, que se usa en los puertos y arsenales. 
 6. f. Plataforma de madera que se coloca en el mar para la cría o cultivo de mejillones y otros moluscos. 
 7. f. Vagoneta con los bordes muy bajos. 
 8. f. Am. Artesa para lavar. 
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados 

Creo que la que te interesa es la nº 8, ¿no?
No sé si querías una traducción al inglés; sería "washtub".
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Gregorio Delsol said:
			
		

> hola amigos deseo que alguien me diga que significa (batea) en cuanto a la construccion o la decoracion de la casa.



Gregorio,
Por favor bríndanos la oración completa (o un par de ellas) o el contexto donde encontraste la palabra... me sospecho que pueda ser jerga caribeña.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Encontré esto:
Batea (bandeja) *tray* 
         (artesa) *trough*
Y esto:
http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=tray+trough&hl=es&lr=lang_es&sa=N&tab=wi

Y, como bien dijo Laura, falta un poco más de contexto.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Amigos, encontré esta palabra dentro de un documento que estoy traduciendo. Esta palabra no forma parte de ninguna oración, está dentro de una lista de palabras.  

Dentro del documento hay una parte que dice esto: El kit de suministros para viviendas prefabricadas no incluye los siguientes puntos:

puertas internas (sé lo qué es)
batea
etc.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Gracias, amigos, por su ayuda. Eva, pienso que el 8 sería correcto.
Muchísimas gracias por tus esfuerzos.


----------



## araceli

Ah, aquí batea sería la pileta para lavar la ropa, como dijo Eva: *washtub*.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Muchas gracias, araceli, estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## araceli

De nada y mira aquí:

http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=washtub&hl=es&btnG=Búsqueda+en+Google


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De nada, Gregorio.
Las listas sueltas de palabras siempre son las más difíciles, porque no hay contexto...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Gracias. eva, por la respuesta y gracias araceli por todas las imágenes de bateas.

Sois ángeles.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Uy, qué bonito, muchas gracias!  
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Añado una más... del _Diccionario Técnico Inglés><Español de F. Beigbeder_:

*batea* = back (ships); launder.
La segunda acepción guarda más relación con el "washtub" que te brindó Araceli.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## EVAVIGIL

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Añado una más... del _Diccionario Técnico Inglés><Español de F. Beigbeder_:
> 
> *batea* = back (ships); launder.
> La segunda acepción guarda más relación con el "washtub" que te brindó Araceli.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Yo también se lo brindé, Laura...  
EVA.


----------

